# Newborn Red Galloway New photos



## Royd Wood (Mar 26, 2011)

We hit the jackpot this morning when a black Galloway mum gave birth to a red Galloway heifer calf.
There are a few Reds out west but rare in Ontario so will be registering this one for sure. 
I have another one that looks like she will calve this evening.
More fluffy red pics to follow in a day or two.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 26, 2011)

Cuteness! Congrats!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow-she is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## stano40 (Mar 26, 2011)

very cute


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 27, 2011)

Some new pics

Just 4 hours old






Meets her half sister for first time






4 day old already looking cute


----------



## farmchick (Mar 27, 2011)

Those are some cute little cows there!


----------



## bethany83 (Apr 22, 2011)

They are so furry!! How CUTE!


----------



## mikecoen (Apr 23, 2011)

beautiful and congrats on getting a red beltie.
I just started weaning my 6 month old from her first calf heifer mom today.
I have them in adjacent pastures with an electric fence for tonight.  They are laying down on each side of it as night has fallen here in Colorado.  Tomorrow, I move the calf to another section which is almost totally out of view of mom, blocked by the placement of the house.   A little early for our grass but there was no holding them in their temporary pen with green grass on the other side of the temporary fence.
What do you advise for feeding the 6 month old in the weaning transition?  She eats some ground corn, sweet mix, hay and new grass already.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Mikecoen - nice looking belties on your avatar - Its a solid red not a beltie and comes from a solid black mum and a dun bull so some red genes in the pool. Our Galloways are strictly grass fed only (NO GRAIN) and do well on it but takes us a while longer to finish them 26 - 30 months but the meat is fantastic. We find it easier to leave mum and calf with just the fence in between - its elec and hurts like h-ll, some others on here will separate totally and both methods work. My way sort of is easier on cow and calf as they can see each other but mooing drags on. The other total isolation method is very noisy and tough but only lasts a few days so take your pick. Once seperated we just feed hay or let them grase


----------



## animalfarm (Apr 24, 2011)

This year I did not wean my calves; angus or belties. The moms kicked them off around 9-10 months except for one angus and I removed that calf myself without a fuss.

 They are very well gown and the moms still calved out with large healthy calves and are in good condition themselves. The only concern is that my angus heifers are coming into heat at 9 months and I have to make sure the bull has separate quarters before then.

It worked so well I will do it again.


----------

